# موقع فيه خرائط منازل جميلة



## نجمة الصباح (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذا موقع فيه خرائط لمنازل جميلة ارجو ان تعجبكم
http://www.coolhouseplans.com/cottage_house_plans_home/index.html


----------



## ahmad khlil (10 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks very much


----------



## حسام العراقي (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الجميل
حسام العراقي


----------



## عطيه امهدي (24 أبريل 2007)

*شكر*

الاخت نجمة الصباح شكراً على هذا الموقع:77:


----------



## صلاحالدين (18 يونيو 2007)

خرائط جميلة يا نجمة لكن لاتستخدم هكذا خرائط في البلدان العربية حيث ان السقف المائل لغرض عدم تجمع الثلوج بالاضافة طبعا للناحية الجمالية وكذلك هذا الخرائط يحتاج الى مساحات كبيرة بين منزل واخر
تحياتي ونشد على يدك تقديرا للجهد المبذول


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكورة جدا


----------



## علي مثنى (25 أغسطس 2008)

تحية طيبة 
خرائط جميلة جدا ولكني استفسر عن المساحات والابعاد المثبتة فواجه المنزل لاتظهر بهذا الحجم 
مع الشكر للجهود المبذولة


----------



## عمر غالي (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً على هذا الموقع.وفقك الله


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير الك على مشاركتك


----------



## خالد نجاح (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورة جاري الاطلاع والتمحيص بالموقع 

يعطيكي الف عافية


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا...........................


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة جدا على هذا الموقع


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك 
أخوكم صاح


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

وااااو كووووول


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا احلى نجوم الصباح


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع قيم وممتاز ولكى الف شكر


----------



## علي العاشق (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نجمة الصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا موقع فيه خرائط لمنازل جميلة ارجو ان تعجبكم
> http://www.coolhouseplans.com/cottage_house_plans_home/index.html


 ولله مشكور يااخي على هذا الشيء الجميل والله يوفقك مششششششششششششششششششكور:12:


----------



## arch_ghassan (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ...موقع جميل حقاً


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssss:77:


----------



## مفيدالشامسطي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشششششششششششششششكوره


----------



## سالم البصري (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.hussien (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة هذه التصاميم لكن نريد تصاميم يمكن تنفيذها في عالمني العربي 

شكرا


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جمييييلللل


----------



## معماري أردني (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اثني على تعليق صلاحالدين ويا ريت يكون العطاء "المشكور طبعا " نحو نشر نوع من الحب لما نمتلك وتعزيز ثقة المهندس العربي بنفسه وتراثه وحضارته بعيدا عن المجاملات الجياشه والتي لها الاثر السلبي على الهويه العربيه برمتها وليس فقط على الهندسه واسف ان لم احسن التعبير. يعني الاقتباس جيد والتقليد اعمى وشكرا.


----------



## ahmed_d (9 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks very:15::15:


----------



## الحسام اليماني (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك نجمة واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng: issa (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*




*​


----------



## tezab (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز على الموقع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عبدالوهاب محمد (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ... الموقع جميل لكنه لا ينسجم مع التصاميم والمتطلبات العربية ,,, المهندس عبدالوهاب محمد


----------



## zebair2004 (23 يناير 2009)

*مشكورة جدا*


----------



## alawee (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم..
رجاءاُ اخواني..من فضلكم اللي يستطيع يبعثلي خرائط منازل عراقية ..يبعثها الي بأسرع وقت


----------



## ستركجر (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ولكن هذة الخرائط غربية وليس ملائمة للمجتمع الشرقي . نتمنى ان تستمري بهذا النشاط


----------



## عبوووووووود (5 فبراير 2009)

راااااائع جدااااااا:20:


----------



## arc.iraqi (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اختي المهندسة على المشاركة الجميلة والجهود المبذولة...............


----------



## assuamro (5 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hallool (6 فبراير 2009)

يسلمو ايديكي انا طالبة هندسة عمارة و عندي حلقة بحث علا الفتحات(الابواب و الشبابيك )ممكن ازا عندك شي موقع فيه صور علا الفتحات تبعتيه و يسلمو كتير:11::11:


----------



## محمدحميد شمخي (13 فبراير 2009)

*خريطة بناء*

السلام عليكم 
لدي ارض مساحتها 100 متر مربع ( 10 متر * 10 متر ) 
اتمنى ان تفيدوني بخريطة لبنائها
واكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (13 فبراير 2009)

شــكــــــرا ً جــزيــــــلا ً


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 فبراير 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة جدا على هذا الموقع*​


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموقع ولكن هل يوجد مواقع فيها تصاميم للبيوت العربية


----------



## جانقلس (15 فبراير 2009)

سلام ، شباب 
اطلب خريطه تصميميه لمنزلي الخاص ، مساحة الأرض 200 متر مربع - واجهتها فقط جنوبيه - حيث ان من الشرق والغرب والشمال جيران ، وتفصيل الأرض كالآتي:-
طول الضلعين المتوازيين ، شمالي ، جنوبي هو 15 متر .
طول الضلعين المتوازيين شرق غرب هو 10 متر 
مع العلم ان شروط الشؤون الهندسيه عندنا هو البعد عن الجار اقل شئ يكون متر من كل جار.
المطلوب هو ان يكون البيت من طابق واحد فقط 
ويكون التصميم بحيث يبنى على أعمده اسمنتيه ، وقوة تحمل التصميم ( الاعمده ) 5 طوابق بنفس الخارطه ، اي نفس التصميم من غرف وغيرها سوف يتكرر في كل طابق..
يحتوي البيت على :-
- صالون 
- ثلاثه غرف نوم كل غرفه ملحقة بحمام
- باحة ضيافة نسائيه ملحق معها حمام، وبها جزء كسفره للأكل
- غرفه لغسيل الملابس
- مطبخ 
-مكتبه صغيره


----------



## لبيانا (10 مارس 2009)

شكراً يانجمه على المجهودات وان شاء الله دائماً اتكونى نجمه فى العالى


----------



## لبيانا (10 مارس 2009)

شكراً يا نجمه على المجهود وان شاء الله ديما نجمه فى العالى


----------



## لبيانا (10 مارس 2009)

انا ابحث عن خريطة جديدة محدش عمل زيها ممكن مساعدة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد شبانه (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## kanoza (11 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك على الخرائط الرائعة 
​


----------



## المعماري حسين (11 مارس 2009)

_thank u very much for this site_


----------



## الوسام الماسى (11 مارس 2009)

جميل جدآ مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## راسم النعيمي (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكراعلى هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## كرار كوسوفي (3 أبريل 2009)

تسلم والله رووووووووووعه 
تقبل مروري المتواضع
مع تحاتي للكل 
كرار كوسوفي


----------



## اشرف العراقي (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذ الموقع....


----------



## ايادالدليمي (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع لكن نريد موقع لتصاميم دور عربية


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا بااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## مدني اول (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## علاء المحسي (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كث__________________________ير علي الموقع


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## suliman eltayeb (15 أبريل 2009)

Thank you so much star


----------



## ذوالفقار (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع اللطبف


----------



## يوسف الزعيم (22 أبريل 2009)

*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<thanks very much*​


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## fadiwalid2003 (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا بتيالبتايلبتالباسلتياسلساستسايلتسالتسالستلستلس


----------



## محمد ابوالعباس (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## نورالدين تو (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الله بعطيك العافية


----------



## Architect BHR (8 مايو 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot , it is a nice site


----------



## iraqi_leader69 (20 مايو 2009)

alawee قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> رجاءاُ اخواني..من فضلكم اللي يستطيع يبعثلي خرائط منازل عراقية ..يبعثها الي بأسرع وقت


 السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على خارطة منزل بمساحة 100 متر مربع ( 10 * 10 )


----------



## عبدةو (22 مايو 2009)

شكر جميل ..............لشخص اصيل


----------



## عبدةو (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اختي على هذه الخرائط.............نطلب منكي خرائط لمنازل عربية


----------



## newart (22 مايو 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكور يهندسة

​


----------



## عدي اسحاق (30 مايو 2009)

:17::82::55::56::7:شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ASSEDR (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الي خرائط منازل لاتتجاوز 250 متر مربع ,الرجاء المساعدة
السلام عليكم


----------



## nnassar103 (10 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا على المضوع الجميل


----------



## zakou1 (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو انس الخزاعي (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموقع ...... 
ومشكر على النشاط 
والسىلام


----------



## علي خضر حسين (12 يونيو 2009)

السلا م عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي لدي قطعة 9*11 متر اي 9 متر عرض و11 متر طول ارجو مساعدتي ومن لدية قطعة بهذه المساحة ارجو مساعدتي ali [email protected]


----------



## سالم ابو حمادة (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... أرجو مساعدتي في تصميم خريطة لبناء منزل لطابق واحد مساحته (10*172)م2


----------



## سالم ابو حمادة (13 يونيو 2009)

اهنئكم على هذا البرنامج الرائع ..بارك الله بكم..


----------



## سالم ابو حمادة (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... أرجو مساعدتي في تصميم خريطة لبناء منزل ذو طابق واحد مساحته (10*172)م2 واجهته نحو الغرب. علماً يوجد بيوت من الجوانب والخلف.


----------



## سالم ابو حمادة (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. الاخوة الزملاء (ابو صالح وفيص وجمال ... أرجو من سيادتكم تصميم خريطة لبناء منزل يتكون من غرفتين وهول واستقبال ومطبخ امامي وحمام ومرافق صحية ودرج داخلي لمساحة ارض (10*17)م2 (170)م2 . تقبلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## سالم ابو حمادة (14 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم .. الاخوة الزملاء (ابو صالح وفيصل وجمال ) ... أرجو من سيادتكم تصميم خريطة لبناء منزل يتكون من غرفتين وهول واستقبال ومطبخ امامي وحمام ومرافق صحية ودرج داخلي لمساحة ارض (10*17)م2 (170)م2 لواجه جميلة.. تقبلوا تحياتي ...*​


----------



## logging82002 (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا 
لهذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## sail (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الاخت نجمة على هذا الموقع الرائع 
الف تحية


----------



## omer_d (27 يونيو 2009)

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينهة


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## سعد الكناني (28 يونيو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ABOSHAKER (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور على المشاركة الجميله


----------



## rasoul (30 يونيو 2009)

thanks for this site


----------



## صقــــــــــر (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الموقع شي روعة


----------



## زهرة السوسن (4 يوليو 2009)

على كل حال شكرا على المجهودات
وربنا يوفقك.................


----------



## مهندسه اثار (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع واتمنى تزويدنا بتصاميم خليجية وخاصة اذا كانت بمساحات صغيرة


----------



## kanoza (20 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا على الموقع وان شاء الله نستفيد منه ​


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## حاكم الاسدي (22 يوليو 2009)

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسللللللللللللللللللللللللمممممممممممممممووووووووووووو


----------



## حمودة باشا (25 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور*

:63:مشكور على هذا الرابط ولن لو كانت البيوت ذات طراز عربي كان افضل مشكور مرة اخرى والمزيد من المواضيع الجديدة .:20:​


----------



## السلطانه (25 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لك ......................................


----------



## عاصم الصاوي (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير يا اختاه


----------



## alnemer88 (28 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا على هذا الموقع الممتاز*​


----------



## newart (28 يوليو 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــكور جداً يهندسة


----------



## لؤي مجيد (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## aburawan (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي لكن هكذا نوع من المنازل غير مستخدم في الدول العربية


----------



## nada fahmy (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ابو كرارالزيدي (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## ابو كرارالزيدي (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## EYE OF ART (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمة شكرا لكي​


----------



## cra (3 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you very much ,really we have to interest infromations and knowldges from each other,


----------



## صالح الاسدي (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة ولكن هذه الخرائط تحتاج الى مساحة واسعة ومفتوحة


----------



## ali_sniper81 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد بناء منزل طابق ثاني لدي من الارض 150 متر الواجهه 5 والعمق 10 وقد بنيت اربعه غرف في الاسفل اريد بناء طابق ثاني بخارطه او ستايل اجمل ممكن المساعـــــــــدة رجاء


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (6 أكتوبر 2009)

انت صح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ISAZMI (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يااخ


----------



## ابو طالب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you dear


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً على هذا الموقع.وفقك الله*


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر وجزاك الله كل خير يا غالي.................


----------



## mddmdd (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لم اجد ما اريد من خرائط لبيوت عراقية ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد خرائط امساحة 250م2


----------



## ضيئ1 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## هورامان (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراً على هذا الموقع.وفقك الله*​


----------



## ورفلة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.coolhouseplans.com/cottag...ome/index.html


----------



## mssmlaba (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*thanks very much*​


----------



## أم وعد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

والله أنقذتني شكرا على هذا الموقع اللي أكثر من ممتاز


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل ... بس يا ريت لو تعرف موقع فيه تصاميم تلائم المجتمع العربي لأن هذه تصاميم غربية واكرر جزيل شكري وتقديري لمجهودك ...


----------



## ميثم 22 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكراعلى هذا الموضوع الجميل وتحياتي لكم


----------



## يزن العرابي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور لكن هذه بيوت في الغرب لايوجد بيوت في محيطنا العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أ.م.إسراء (26 نوفمبر 2009)

خرائط متميزة فعلاً، نشكر لكم هذا الجهد.


----------



## محمد يوسف حسين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموقع . خرط جميله يمكن تطبيقها في الوطن العربي مع تعديل ميول السقوف و نوعية المواد


----------



## mokurz (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## umkhalid2002 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نورالدين تو (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## aboarof (18 ديسمبر 2009)

القلم طايعا ليودي طقوس التجلي حينما يتدفق الاحساس سجالا ويرتوي من معيين الكلمة شكرأ شكرأ وفقك الله


----------



## hichemarchi (19 ديسمبر 2009)

merci boucoup pour ce site


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن خرائط لمنزل بمساحة 300م2 بطول 20م وعرض 15م


----------



## safety113 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا موقع هام ومفيد وممتاز
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asliman87 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

منور ياعبووووودا......ياريت تزيد من الخرائط للحياش الارضية مسقوف 200م2 بالله علــــــــــــــــيـــــــك

ماتنسانيش


----------



## asliman87 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

منور ياكعك مدور


----------



## المتطلعة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## م.وائل المدني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلب*

اطلب خريطة منزل جاهزة:63::77::11:


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المشرف2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم احتاج خرائط بناء لبيوت عراقية مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## alawee400 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع واتمنى تزويدنا بتصاميم خليجية وخاصة اذا كانت بمساحات صغيرة​


----------



## تنقا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورر كتيير


----------



## mohammed.chost (12 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for this good site]


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع الموقع ...........


----------



## ط السيناوني (12 يناير 2010)

*شكراً نجمة الصباح*

:28:بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الممتاز و لكي كل التقدير والاحترام 28:


----------



## الصكر العراقي (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا:75::75::75:


----------



## الصكر العراقي (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## azoz&2010 (13 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووره وتحايتي


----------



## axmd_96 (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الانجاز ززززززززززالمخفي


----------



## axmd_96 (1 فبراير 2010)

وين الخرائط


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة2002 (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الرابط
الرائع من نجمة الصباح الرائعة


----------



## mohamed83k (22 فبراير 2010)

tres bien, c'est tres jolie


----------



## سعد الشماع (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بس بدنا موقع لمنازل ذات تصاميم عربية :20:


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حيدر كاضم (23 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا شكرا شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل_


----------



## محمد عوضين (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حسام حمودي (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخونا العزيز وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## حمودي صباح (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموقع وبارك الله بيك يانجمه الصباح


----------



## harith2009 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراً


----------



## a.zxzxzx (24 فبراير 2010)

ماهو افضل نظام للتبريد في الشقق ذات البناء بالاسمنت


----------



## المهند الشجاع (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## ماجد مرزوك (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم ساعدوني خريطة بناء مساحة 200 متر في غاية الروعه


----------



## ماجد مرزوك (2 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ارجوكم ساعدوني خريطة بناء مساحة 200 متر في غاية الروعه *

وارسالها على البريد التالي  [email protected]​


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

اثابك الللللللللللللللللللللللللللله


----------



## ابو عصومي (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم :
هذه الخرائط روعة ولكن هل تساعدوني في الحصول على خريطة منزل من طابق واحد مساحتها 140 تتماشى مع بلدي ليبيا ,,, وشكرا"


----------



## altariq123 (7 أبريل 2010)

نشكرررررررررررررررك


----------



## mustafa78 (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.بوليانا (14 مايو 2010)

موقع حلو الف شكر


----------



## Mohammed Omer Ahme (14 مايو 2010)

I couldn't see it. Would you let me know the way out to this, please?. Anyway, I have to thank you for your kind and help.....l

Mohammed Omer Ahmed>>>>Sudan


----------



## ثابت المطيري (14 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله ​


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على الموقع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ندا فلسطين (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

*
بارك الله فيكي*


----------



## محمودالعيفان (26 مايو 2010)

شكراً يا عسل
شكراً يا نجمة الصباح
شكراً كل الشكر


----------



## سيد ياسر (26 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## m.alkhdour (26 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## لؤي الماحي (27 مايو 2010)

شكراص جزيلاً


----------



## m-chamma (10 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*​


----------



## امال السوكنى (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للجميع على هذا الموقع


----------



## falahat81 (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## yarub (14 يوليو 2010)

موقع رهيب


----------



## yarub (14 يوليو 2010)

موقع ياخذ العقل والله


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة على المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## aopaz (14 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر . . . . . مجهود رائع


----------



## طالب الحربي (14 يوليو 2010)

عسى ان تكون هذه الجهود في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عدنان اسماعيل (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذ الموقع الرائع....................................


----------



## saeedfa (17 يوليو 2010)

فعلا وقع جميل 
الف شكر لك


----------



## حقي العنكود (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

نتمى لكم دوام الرفعه والتقدم اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين
الى الامام لخدمه الاجيال


----------



## renad5 (18 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## jenny abbas (23 يوليو 2010)

موقع جميل جدا تشكر الايادي


----------



## gamal albna (23 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much for your efforts


----------



## ام دينا (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا خوش موقع


----------



## م.الربيعي (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم....
_سملت يمناك_ ......... وتعقيبا على رد اخى صلاح الدين فعلا هده المبانى لا تتماشى مع بيئتنا ولاكن بمقدورنا الاستفادة من الناحية الجمالية .
_جزاك الله خير_


----------



## محمدال عقير (10 أغسطس 2010)

لدي قطعة ارض مساحتها 200متر مربع هل يمكن تزويدي بتصاميم لها مع الشكر


----------



## أبوأنمار (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## تيتو رونى (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jameelali (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## jameelali (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## jameelali (16 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن خريطه منزل لمساحة (200) متر عرض(10) متر وطول(20)متر تحتوي على غرفتين نوم واستقبال ومطبخ وصاله ومجموعه صحيه معزوله 
ممكن ارسالها على العنوان [email protected] واكون شاكرا لكم جدا


----------



## فتحي محمد87 (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم مشاء الله تبارك الله علي جهودكم الفعالة


----------



## صاحبة القمة (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## ابو ميثم البصري (23 أغسطس 2010)

اريد خارطة منزل قياس 12 متر طول و 12 متر عرض


----------



## م.احمد علي الجنابي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراجزيلا على الموقع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## مصطفى العباسي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكورين*

مشكوررررررررررررررين


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين العطراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشكورييييييييييييين


----------



## adelhammuzy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ستركجر قال:


> شكرا ولكن هذة الخرائط غربية وليس ملائمة للمجتمع الشرقي . نتمنى ان تستمري بهذا النشاط


اريد خارطة منزل 10 *10 متر لبيت ركن يقع على شارعين ويتالف من دورين الارضي صالة مع مطبخ مع صحيات والدور الاول ثلاث غرف نوم مع صحيات واكون شاكرا لكل من يسهم في تكوين بيت لاسرة شرقيه عربيه وعلى ايميلي [email protected] و ايميلي الاخر [email protected]


----------



## فخري فائق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

احتاج خرائط بناء مساكن 200 متر مربع


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

god save and ptotect you


----------



## yazidnoor (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## taofek (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بان عبد الحميد (17 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على الموضوعات ولكن هناك صعوبه فتح الموقع


----------



## زاخولية (18 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا 
*


----------



## جبلون2008 (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابسم (27 يناير 2011)

ارجوكم اذا كان احد موجود اريد خارطة منزل بابعاد 10 *15 العمق والبناء يكون بمساحة اقل يعني لاتتجاوز 100 متر مربع 
ابسم


----------



## هيامكو (16 فبراير 2011)

الله ايخليكم اريد خرائط لبيوت مساحتها 200 والواجهة 10


----------



## shamall77 (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عبير السودان (2 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## نجاة (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مرتضى الاسدي (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## tahsenyasen (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## moadaa (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اختنا الفاضلة


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (13 أبريل 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## صقار1 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## adham72 (8 مايو 2011)

اريد المساعدة في رسم كروكي لشقة مساحة 144 بطول 12x12والشرقي مفتوح على الشارع والجنوبي والشمالى والجنوبي على الجيران والغربي مغلق


----------



## نعيم الياس (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الفراح (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم نريد خرائط منازل جميلة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ssat (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومة 
تحياتي


----------



## علاء يوسف (9 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير
[font=&quot]موضوع مفيد بالفعل[/font]


----------



## قيصر احمد (10 مايو 2011)

[ اقدم شكري وتقديري الى كل العاملين على هذا الموقع خاصة والمشاركين فيه عامة لما فية الخير-- والله الموفق


----------



## nabih sh (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ....
اريد لو سمحتم تصميم لمنزل 250متر مربع تطل علي شارع بعرض 10 متر من الجهة البحرية وشارع 6 متر من الجهة القبلية وواجة القطعة 12.5 متر والعمق 20 متر ، علما بانه يوجد ارض فضاء ملك الغير من الناحية الشرقية والغربية


----------



## amira08 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على الموقع


----------



## حكيم السرحاني (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## عبد اللة بغداد (6 يونيو 2011)

جميلة جدا


----------



## tanyaaladol (6 يونيو 2011)

شكراً على هذا الموقع.وفقك الله


----------



## jrydat (7 يونيو 2011)

متشكرييييين اوي


----------



## atefhamed (11 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
لدي ارض مساحتها 100 متر مربع ( 8.5 متر * 14 متر ) 
اتمنى ان تفيدوني بخريطة لبنائها
واكون شاكرا لكم*​


----------



## shrova (13 يونيو 2011)

thank u


----------



## shrova (13 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
لدي ارض مساحتها 100 متر مربع (10 متر * 10 متر ) 
اتمنى ان تفيدوني بخريطة لبنائها
واكون شاكرا لكم*​


----------



## aree_79 (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## kao (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## medinfo (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## توم جيري (17 يونيو 2011)

ممكن تساعدوني عندي بيت 150م2 تم بناؤها واريد ابني الطابق الثاني ممكن تصاميم جميلة عاجل عاجل


----------



## حمادة السامرائي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين عاشت الايادي


----------



## arch-alhosary (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير ,


----------



## aekbouh (9 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## aekbouh (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اليك هذا الموقع ربما يكون اقرب اليه 
تصاميم فلل


----------



## gsassi (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## مهندس جديد2011 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اين الخرائط؟


----------



## h.haider (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الخراط المنزليه


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شـــــــــــكــــــــــرا جــزيــــلاً


----------



## muhalali (9 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم اريد خارطة بيت مساحته 200م (10ْ*20) غرفتين نوم محاط من 3 جهات وهجهته للشمال مع الشكر


----------



## diana3335 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## هبة المصري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

سانكيوووووو


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهودك مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد البازي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## jalal dohan (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## jalal dohan (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك على هد الخرائط الجميلة *​


----------



## jalal dohan (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكككككككككككككككك


----------



## احمد العراقي 84 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده . اني عندي قطعه ارض مساحه 150م واجهه(عرض) 7.5 م ونزال يعني العمق 20م ورايد ابني عليهه بيت ارضي يشمل غرفتين نوم وموزع (هول) واستقبال (غرفه ضيوف) واكيد مطبخ وحمام ويكون التواليت خارجي . بالاضافه الى الدرج يكون خارجي ايضا يعني البيت بدون بيتونه . اكون ممنون اذا اكو خريطه مرتبه وحلوه اني اهم شي عندي اتكون بيهه غرفتين نوم . وشاكر تعاونكم ولكم التوفيق ما اريد اثقل عليكم بس اذا امكن ارسالها عبر الايميل بارك الله بيكم [email protected]


----------



## eng-sharif (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (9 يناير 2012)

اريد خريط منزل


----------



## حيدر فرحان (9 يناير 2012)

مساحة الخريط 200م


----------



## حيدر فرحان (9 يناير 2012)

مكن رايد من الخوي


----------



## حيدر فرحان (10 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (13 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتوحيى (17 يناير 2012)

thank you​


----------



## علي نورالدين (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاني جاسم (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

مشكورة


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد التحيه...
اطلب منكم خرائط او مواقع لمنازل عدد 2 حجر نووم *حجرة استقبال نساء*حجرة استقبال رجال مع الحمام*جناح حجرة النوم الرئيسيه,مع العلم ان المساحه لا تتجاوز 250م,,فى اسرع وقت ممكن لو سمحتم...


----------



## sbic (21 نوفمبر 2012)

merci


----------

